# Anfängerprojekt mit Wago 750-841



## judikator (3 März 2010)

Hi,
ich muss ein kleines Modellprojekt für mein Studium automatisieren.
Vorhanden ist das Ethenet-Starterkit mit 750 -841, -400, -501 außerdem noch 750-1405 und 750-1504 (16 Kanal DI/DO)
Damit sind wir schon beim ersten Problem im CoDeSys bei der Steuerungskonfig gibts die beiden letztgenannten Module nicht zur Auswahl, sind die nicht kompatibel mit der 750-841 oder muss ich irgendwas updaten?
Zweite Frage: Es sollen RFID-Chips mit einer Antenne (von Conrad (Art-Nr. 191553)) ausgelesen werden. Die Antenne liefert ein serielles Signal (9600 Bits pro Sek.; 5 Bytes werden übertragen). Womit kann ich das Antennensignal auslesen? Da brauch ich ein neues Modul für, oder??


----------



## gravieren (3 März 2010)

Hi



> Damit sind wir schon beim ersten Problem im CoDeSys bei der Steuerungskonfig gibts die beiden letztgenannten Module nicht zur Auswahl, sind die nicht kompatibel mit der 750-841 oder muss ich irgendwas updaten?


Ruf doch mal mein Wago-Service an.
Da du das Starterkit hast, bekommst du die neueren "Targets" umsonst.(Darin dürften auch die neuen Module sein).


----------



## gravieren (3 März 2010)

Hi



> Zweite Frage: Es sollen RFID-Chips mit einer Antenne (von Conrad (Art-Nr. 191553)) ausgelesen werden. Die Antenne liefert ein serielles Signal (9600 Bits pro Sek.; 5 Bytes werden übertragen). Womit kann ich das Antennensignal auslesen? Da brauch ich ein neues Modul für, oder??


 


> Du benötigst grundsätzlich z.b. einen 750-653.


Fehlerbereinigung:  Es sollte ein 750-650 sein.



JEDOCH: 
Dein Modul liefert nur TTL-Pegel.
Du must den Pegel auf +-12 Volt anheben.
(Z.b.mit MAX232 oder so)


TIP:
Schau doch mal bei EBAY rein.


----------



## judikator (4 März 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten. (^.^)




gravieren schrieb:


> Du benötigst grundsätzlich z.b. einen 750-653.


reicht da das Grundmodul oder muss das eine spezielle Version sein? Blick bei den Bezeichnungen nich ganz durch.



gravieren schrieb:


> JEDOCH:
> Dein Modul liefert nur TTL-Pegel.
> Du must den Pegel auf +-12 Volt anheben.
> (Z.b.mit MAX232 oder so)


sowas: http://tinyurl.com/yznltp8 ? (Hab da noch keinen großen Durchblick, bin eigentlich Biotechniker und der ganze Elektronik-Kram is Neuland für mich...)


----------



## gravieren (4 März 2010)

Hi



> sowas: http://tinyurl.com/yznltp8 ? (Hab da noch keinen großen Durchblick, bin eigentlich Biotechniker und der ganze Elektronik-Kram is Neuland für mich...)


Ja, Grundsätzlich.

Zum MAX232 benötigst du noch ein Netzteil  
Das die Hilfsenergie für den MAX 232 erzeugt hat.



Frage:  Hast du die Hardware bereits gekauft  (RFID-Leser)

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den Kauf einer Hardware die eine 
"fertige" RS232 hat.  (Also anstecken und gut ist es.)


Wenn du nur die RFID-Nummer benötigst, so schau dich bei EBAY um, da gibt es bereits Fertiges für Ca. 40 Euro mit Gehäuse.


----------



## judikator (5 März 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe braucht der MAX232 5V !?
Ein ensprechendes Netzteil wird ohnehin verbaut, weil in der Anlage auch Servos eingebaut werden, die die gleiche Spannung brauchen.
Hier hab ich dann nur wieder ein kleines Verständnisproblem was den Anschluss angeht: Muss ich da nur die Spannungsversorgung anklemmen und dann einen Eingang mit Antenne und einen Ausgang zur SPS belegen?
Ja, die Antenne hab ich schon aber wenn mir das zu kompliziert wird besorg ich mir nochmal ne andre... 

Zu deiner zweiten Frage muss ich ein wenig ausholen:
Im Endeffekt baue ich ein Modell einer Sortieranlage für Päckchen. Jedes Paket hat einen RFID-Transponder, der von der SPS ausgelesen werden soll, anschließend wird eine Schranke aufs Förderband gesenkt an der das Päckchen dann runterfällt in eine Box zu der es zugeordnet wurde.
Die Nummern der Transponder zu wissen alleine reicht mir also leider nicht aus...


----------



## gravieren (5 März 2010)

Hi

>Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe braucht der MAX232 5V !?
Ja.

>Ein ensprechendes Netzteil wird ohnehin verbaut, weil in der Anlage auch >Servos eingebaut werden, die die gleiche Spannung brauchen.
O.K.


>Hier hab ich dann nur wieder ein kleines Verständnisproblem was den >Anschluss angeht: Muss ich da nur die Spannungsversorgung anklemmen >und dann einen Eingang mit Antenne und einen Ausgang zur SPS >belegen?
Äh  

RFID an MAX232 
5Volt an Max 232 anlegen
MAX 232 mit serieller Schnitstelle der SPS verbinden.



>Ja, die Antenne hab ich schon aber wenn mir das zu kompliziert wird >besorg ich mir nochmal ne andre... :grin:
O.K.



>Zu deiner zweiten Frage muss ich ein wenig ausholen:
>Im Endeffekt baue ich ein Modell einer Sortieranlage für Päckchen. Jedes >Paket hat einen RFID-Transponder, der von der SPS ausgelesen werden >soll, anschließend wird eine Schranke aufs Förderband gesenkt an der >das Päckchen dann runterfällt in eine Box zu der es zugeordnet wurde.
O.K.


>Die Nummern der Transponder zu wissen alleine reicht mir 
>also leider nicht aus... 


Bei deinem Conrad-Dings kannst du nur die RFID-Nummer auslesen.

Willst du den RFID vorher noch mit Informationen beschreiben ?


----------



## judikator (5 März 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Bei deinem Conrad-Dings kannst du nur die RFID-Nummer auslesen.
> 
> Willst du den RFID vorher noch mit Informationen beschreiben ?



Ok, ich glaube das war ein Missverständnis, ich hatte deine Aussage mit der fertigen Antenne im Gehäuse, so verstanden, dass du ein fertiges Lesegerät meinst, was mir einfach nur die Transpondernummern anzeigt.
Also: Ja, ich will die Nummern nur auslesen.

Und mit der Frage nach dem Anschließen des MAx232, war die Frage welche Kontakte ich da benutzen muss, das Ding hat ja 16 Pins und ich hab wie gesagt keinen Plan von Elektronik, ich hab nichmal gelernt wie ich nen Schaltplan zu lesen habe...


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2010)

Die Konverter gibt's auch fertig zu kaufen

http://www.freitag-elektronik.de/texte/de/hwtools.htm


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Konverter gibt's auch fertig zu kaufen
> 
> http://www.freitag-elektronik.de/texte/de/hwtools.htm


Ja, diese Dingens sind bereits fertig.

Ich denke, dass wird die beste Lösung für dich sein.

Zu beachten: Eine hilfsspannung von 5 Volt wird jedoch auch benötigt.


Pegelkonverter RS232 - TTL --> 5 Volt
Pegelkonverter RS232 - TTL #11 --> 8 bis 15 Volt



*****************************************************************


ODER  du vergist das Gerät von Conrad und schaust dir dieses an.



wenn du 12 Volt Hilfsenergie hast:
(Gerät hat orginaler RS232-Signalpegel)

Preis: 
30 Euro + 6 Euro Versand.

Für 230 Volt zusätzliches Netzteil für ca. 5 Euro.



Wenn du dieses mit 230Volt anstelle mit 12 Volt haben willst, hat er auch ein passendes Netzteil hierfür.
(Gebrauchsfertig, zum test anstecken an PC, Hyperterminal starten, Erfolg haben.)
(Zumindestens mit dem Auslesen der RFID-Nummer auf einen PC)


http://cgi.ebay.de/RFID-READER-SHOR...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item2ea72ad6d8

Homepage:
http://www.rss-systems.de/


----------



## judikator (6 März 2010)

Gut, das ist alles schon sehr hilfreich gewesen, vielen Dank.
Jetzt aber nochmal zurück zum Wago-Modul:
Mal angenommen ich behalte die Conrad-Antenne, hätte ich jetzt das 750-650/000-001  RS 232 C/ 9600/ N/ 8/ 1/ 5 Byte genommen. 
Warum hast du oben die RS485 Version vorgeschlagen und welches Modul müsste ich bei der kompletten Antenne von ebay benutzen?


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi


Jetzt aber nochmal zurück zum Wago-Modul:



> Mal angenommen ich behalte die Conrad-Antenne, hätte ich jetzt das 750-650/000-001 RS 232 C/ 9600/ N/ 8/ 1/ 5 Byte genommen.


Solltest du die Schnittstellenkarte noch nicht gekauft haben, empfehle ich dir die

750-650/003-000

Diese ist frei konfigurierbar und deshalb flexibler.
Wenn du z.b. die Hareware des RFID-Gerätes wechselst passt die Schnellstellenkarte wegen Baudrate, Stopbit...   nicht mehr.

Der Preis bei Neukauf der Schnittstellenkarte wäre identisch.




> Warum hast du oben die RS485 Version vorgeschlagen und welches Modul müsste ich bei der kompletten Antenne von ebay benutzen?


Schande über mich.  Es sollte natürlich die 750-650  (RS232) sein.

Ich empfehle dir die 750-650/003-000.
Hierbau lassen sich etliche Parameter frei einstellen.
(Die Parameter können im Anwenderprogramm eingestellt werden)

Hier das Handbuch dazu.
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m065000d.pdf


----------



## judikator (7 März 2010)

Soweit, so gut, werde dann mal die konfigurierbare 650 besorgen.
Nächste Frage: 
Die bereits erwähnten Servos werden ja über Pulsweite gesteuert. Wie löse ich das mit der Wago, kann ich da über einen DO drauf gehen?
Und gibts da für Pulsweitenregelung einen Programmierbaustein aus einer Bibliothek?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2010)

> Wie löse ich das mit der Wago, kann ich da über einen DO drauf gehen?
> Und gibts da für Pulsweitenregelung einen Programmierbaustein aus einer Bibliothek?



Wenn es auf Millisekunden oder Bruchteile davon ankommt solltest Du besser eine spezielle PWM-Klemme von Wago nehmen.


----------



## gravieren (7 März 2010)

Hi



PWM  --> Schau dir mal diese Klemme an.  ( 2Hz bis 2kHz)

Seite 20.
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m051100d.pdf


Ob diese für dich nutzbar ist, musst du selbst prüfen.


----------



## gravieren (7 März 2010)

Hi

Wenn ich diese Informationen benutzte: 
http://home.arcor.de/mnop/mnop/grundl/fernst/index.htm


Tastverhältnis der Wago-Klemme ist auf 50% fest eingestellt.


Ich denke, das könnte Probleme bereiten.




Frage:  
(Genau überlegen, wie macht euer Servo eine Bewegung.)
(Hierbei erhalte ich eigentlich nur eine Winkelbewegung, was ja bei einer) Fernsteuerung gewünscht wird, JEDOCH euere Servos ?)


Wie wird eine Bewegung eueres Servos erreicht  ?

Oder stehe ich einfach nur auf dem "SCHLAUCH"


----------



## gravieren (7 März 2010)

Hi

Könntest du uns mehr Unterlagen/Infos geben.

Der "andere" Beitrag reicht nicht.


Bist du sicher, das es sich um eine Servo-PWM handelt.

Gib uns doch mal Hersteller und Typ deiner Geräte an.

Womöglich werden Schrittmotore verwendet ?
Auch eine Art  "PWM".


----------



## judikator (7 März 2010)

Also: Wie erwähnt soll es ein Modell einer Sortieranlage werden, wir haben uns das so vorgestellt, dass die Servos Schranken auf ein Förderband absenken an denen dann die Päckchen vom Band rutschen.

Da keine große Präzision notwendig ist und auch keine großen Gewichte bewegt werden müssen, dachten wir an einfach Servos aus dem Modellbau.
Es reicht ja eigentlich eine Bewegung um ungefähr 90°.

http://tinyurl.com/yajudwq


----------



## judikator (10 März 2010)

Da seit drei Tagen hier nichts mehr passiert ist push ich das Thema mal^^
Reichen die Infos? Oder hast du/ihr keine Lust/Zeit mehr dich mit nem DAU wie mir rumzuschlagen


----------



## gravieren (10 März 2010)

Hi

Nimm einen Servotester für deine Schranke.
Modifizieren und gut ist es.


----------



## judikator (30 April 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit fleißig an der Anlage gebaut habe, bin ich nun an der Programmierung und komme mal wieder nicht weiter 

Ich stehe immer noch mit der RS232-Schnittstelle und der RFID auf Kriegsfuß.

Ich habe die 750-650/003-000 jetzt folgendermaßen konfiguriert:

Baudrate - 9600
Dataframe - 8 Databits, no-parity
Stopbits - 1
Outputformat - Standard
Data Bytes - 5
RTS/CTS - Disable
Copy State Byte - Normal
XON/XOFF (send) - Off
XON/XOFF (receive) - Off
Continuus Send - Off

ist das richtig so?
Ich bekomme nämlich keine Datenbytes von den RFID-Transpondern...

Und für mein zweites Problem hänge ich mal die .pro von CoDeSys an. Da seh ich nämlich meinen Fehler nicht, ich kann beide Schranken gleichzeitig öffnen, aber wenn das Programm durch den Alternativzweig läuft, wo es nur die erste öffnen soll wird die "Leitung" zum Ausgang zwar blau, aber der Ausgang selbst wird nicht geschaltet. 

Ich habe in einer Woche Abgabe und hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein letztes Mal unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Mai 2010)

Ausgang S1 an zwei Ausgängen des Programms verschaltet funktioniert so nicht. Entweder zwei Merker dransetzen und diese dann verodert auf einen Ausgang, oder aber direkt ein Oder hinterher.

P.S.: Den Code für die serielle Schnittstelle vermisse ich auch noch, hast Du da noch gar nichts?


----------



## judikator (1 Mai 2010)

Ok, das mit dem doppelt beschalten hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, hätte dann nur erwartet, dass es dann bei beiden Möglichkeiten nicht geht und nicht nur bei einer...

Nein für das Serielle Eingangssignal hab ich noch keinen Code, da ich nich wirklich weiß, wie ich das am geschicktesten machen soll, ich dachte ich kann wie du vllt gesehen hast, einfach ein(?) Byte aus der RS232 mit ner nem festgelegten vergleichen (???), ich hab halt noch keine Ahnung wo die ID der Transponder in dem Signal der Antenne steht, oder ob das alle 5 Bytes sind, vorallem muss ich erstmal alle meine Transponder überprüfen, wenn das Auslesen klappt, weil bei denen nich dabeisteht was für ne ID die haben -.-
Meine IT-Kenntnisse hören hier halt echt auf ^.^ und ich hatte gehofft ihr könnt mir das ein bischen erklären


----------



## judikator (3 Mai 2010)

Ich schieb das Thema mal wieder nach oben, ich habe noch drei Tage Zeit und es hängt nur noch an der RS232, ich hoffe jemand erbarmt sich und erklärts mir.


----------



## Nitrozin (4 Mai 2010)

Hi,

hast du dir mal das Beispielprojekt von Wago angeschaut ?
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1109/a110901d_f.htm
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## judikator (4 Mai 2010)

Ja, hab ich mir angesehen, aber ich versteh leider nur die Hälfte -.-
Ich will doch nur das Signal in ne Variable schreiben und die dann mit ner "Datenbank" vergleichen...
Für jemanden der da Plan von hat wahrscheinlich lächerlich , aber ich verzweifle im Moment daran :-?


----------



## Neonightmare (6 Januar 2011)

*RFID / Serial*

Hallo

ich betreibe ein Parallax RFID an einer seriellen Wago-Klemme und stecke ebenfalls bei der Programmierung fest.

Wie weit bist du gekommen?

Evtl. können wir uns gegenseitig weiterhelfen?

Gruss Neo

PS: Wo gibt es ein "Programming Reference" für ST bei Wago?


----------

